# Types most/least likely to get a tattoo?



## remmycool (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the title pretty much says it all, not sure what else I can add to that.


----------



## RWK (Jul 14, 2013)

XXFP's are who I would envision wanting tattoos. As for least likely to get tattoos, probably XSTJ's. I'm not a fan, personally.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd agree with xxFPs for self-expression and stuff.

I could see ESTPs doing it to prove they can and ENTPs doing it as an f you to the establishment.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

RWK said:


> XXFP's are who I would envision wanting tattoos. As for least likely to get tattoos, probably XSTJ's. I'm not a fan, personally.


Yeah I too agree with this point ,at first I was kind of fascinated by tattoos and I myself had planned for getting a tattoo for myself but later when in real life I saw people with tattoos in weird places ,it was like, I thought "yuck I never want to abuse my skin in such a way".
And about XXFPs ,they would most likely agree with whatever the rest of crowd is doing in order to feel exceptional ,no offense here ,but that's the thing I always noticed about them.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

ISTP totally getting one the end of the month... I was told I couldn't do it, reason enough.


----------



## vividmind (Jul 9, 2012)

ISFP most
ESTJ least


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

I have one (though I regret placing it in the middle of my back, I wish it were in a place that was ALWAYS covered up) and would have no problem getting another. My ISTJ husband has one he regretfully got when he was 18, but would never get another again.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

My ISFJ husband has a tattoo he got the summer before college with his friends at 18. Completely regrets it. I'm an ESTP and tried to get a tattoo once but the parlour wouldn't serve drunk people. I wanted: _I can't read Chinese_. Written in Mandarin as a gag. It would be cool but I have other things to do with my time and I just don't care that much.


----------



## Jason43 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I have full sleeves, my GF is INTJ and is covered more than I am. Some of my friends that are covered in tattoos are ISFP, INFP, ESTJ, ISTJ... lots of different personality types...

Me (INTP) for reference....








Most of mine are fairly autobiographical although I have a few that mean absolutely nothing and were done by friends and just are what they are 'art pieces' I guess. 

Some of it has to do with what kind of subculture you are interested in, I'm into motorcycles and used to be into punk/hardcore when I was younger. Just being around tattoos all the time makes them more normalized in your mind. I dont really think about them that much aside from when someone else brings them up. Once you get a certain amount it really stops mattering. You have lots of skin. 

Just go to someone who is an artist and study up on what makes a good tattoo, linework, composition, color, etc, before you go get something. Also dont consider price into it. Bargain basement shopping for tattoos is the worst decision you can possibly make.

I think that you cant type people by tattoos.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Jason43 said:


> I'm an INTP and I have full sleeves, my GF is INTJ and is covered more than I am. Some of my friends that are covered in tattoos are ISFP, INFP, ESTJ, ISTJ... lots of different personality types...
> 
> Me (INTP) for reference....
> View attachment 82231
> ...


It seems like most people have tattoo's. I've just felt inspired to get it done myself. I'll see a great design and compliment them on it. But there's never been a design or idea that stood out to me as something I wanted.


----------



## Baubo (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't know about most likely but as INFJ, I've got 2. My own design, placed where I can cover them up for work.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm INFJ and I loooooove tattoos. I have 5 of them. Of course I will get more in the future.


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

I find that these days people of all types have tattoos, though

a) FPs are more likely than other types to have them
and
b) The nature of the tattoos one gets are definitely influenced by type.

For example, I know an ISTJ with a fairly large tattoo of a Christian fish on his inner bicep. Despite its size, it's not very loud, it's an established, recognizable symbol, and it's in a relatively subtle position that can easily be covered in conditions where tattoos may not be desirable. This is different from my ExFP friend who got a very bright, visible tattoo on his shoulder of symbols that represent his relationship with his deceased mother. My ENTP 7w8 sister, on a third hand, has expressed an interest in getting tattoos, but the ideas she's thrown out are very loud and eccentric, and while the ideas carry meaning she has no emotional ties to those meanings (I think she likes the idea of having tattoos more than she does acting on it).

Me, on the other hand? I can't speak for all INTJs, but I currently have nothing that I feel like spending money on to have permanently etched into my skin.


----------



## DylanA (Apr 25, 2013)

SJs (ISxJs especially) are the least likely to get them.
NFs (xNFP especially) are the most likely to get them.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

monemi said:


> I wanted: _I can't read Chinese_. Written in Mandarin as a gag.


Wow, that's just hilarious enough to work :laughing:

Yeah, I'd imagine the types who would get a tattoo would be those either brazen enough to get it spur-of-the-moment just for fun (some ESTPs then maybe, among others) or who care enough to commit to a single symbol (excludes many ESTPs and ENTPs, at the least). No wonder so many ISxJs are being reported to have tattoos. I'm way too noncommittal to even contemplate it. Maybe when I'm 70 just because I'd never done it (I'll be keeping your idea in mind :wink


----------



## swagaddict (Sep 6, 2013)

Most likely: dom-tert Fi
Least likely: dom tert Te

personally I find them appalling regardless of gender


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Christian fish


*ΙΧΘΥΣ

Icthys, Ichthys, Ixthsus

*Ichthys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you were ever curious.

If not, carry on 



No tat's here. Thought about it, but I always chicken out.


-ZDD


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Wow, that's just hilarious enough to work :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, I'd imagine the types who would get a tattoo would be those either brazen enough to get it spur-of-the-moment just for fun (some ESTPs then maybe, among others) or who care enough to commit to a single symbol (excludes many ESTPs and ENTPs, at the least). No wonder so many ISxJs are being reported to have tattoos. I'm way too noncommittal to even contemplate it. Maybe when I'm 70 just because I'd never done it (I'll be keeping your idea in mind :wink


I can just imagine all the people who can read mandarin laughing at me. It's like the practical joke that just keeps on giving. *sigh* practical jokes never get old.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

no tattoos for me unless they are temporary tattoos. what if i get bored with the tattoo? it doesn't just wash away. plus i don't like needles. but i compliment other people on their beautiful tattoos.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Most likely: SPs
2nd: NP
3rd: NJ
Least likely SJs

I could never have one, and If I ever got one I would regret it within a week. 
Maybe it's my Ni, but I imagine it would look silly when you get old. Grandpa with a tribal and granny with a tramp stamp...:shocked:


----------



## novakat (Oct 1, 2013)

I have tattoos, a number of them. They are not creative, fun, coloured tattoos (I like how they look on other people I could just never see them on me), rather, I often describe them as stamp like... and my largest is kanji and it's the Bushido (Samurai moral code...)

All my tattoos are either something or someone very important to me, becomes a loyalty thing, like it would be disloyal NOT to cherish them in such a personal way, or a distinct affirmation of my beliefs, my moral code and how I want/strive to live my life.

Maybe I'm not an ESTJ... haha


----------



## dylanshae (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm ENFP with a half sleeve and a smaller forearm piece.

The friends of mine with the most tattoos are ENTJ, INTJ, xNFPs, and ESFP.


----------



## ElasticNebula (Sep 27, 2013)

My SO is an INTP with two tattoos...one across his back and one down one side of his stomach.

I am ENTJ and I have no tats...I'm not against them, I just wouldn't want to have to explain my whole reasoning behind my tattoos to God and everyone. I could get one that is personal and not visible, but what's the point? 

I will say though that I generally judge people who have tattoos in languages they can't read or symbols of multiple (usually conflicting) religious ideologies. My "full of shit" radar goes into overdrive. But, someone may ask a person about his/her tattoo that is in a foreign language...one guy literally was like, "I was 18 and kind of drunk." -1 on the full of shit radar +1 on the possibly making stupid decisions radar. But, I'm willing to be proven wrong... It doesn't happen very often.

Some people are a little weird about tattoos though. I had a friend who was getting married and one of the bridesmaids got a (kind of ugly) tattoo on her shoulder. My friend didnt know how to ask the girl how to cover it up, so I was called in to solve things. I ended up having to tell this girl that her tattoo was great, but it sort of clashed with the overall theme. She didn't want to cover it up. So, to prove my point I snapped a random pic of everyone and asked what was the first thing everyone saw in the picture. ...She agreed to cover it up.

People can sometimes be a little unapologetic about their tattoos... I feel that I may dislike multiple qualities in a person, one of which may be their tattoos. In a way, you have to realize that some people will like this new part of you and some won't.

It seems like every girl I know has some stupid tattoo on her foot/ankle. I even know a girl with black light tattoos. Again, the judgement...I recognize that these people were "rebellious" enough to get a tattoo, but they are too embarrassed to own up to it in a way. Not sure their personality types.

The tat I considered would have been sort of large and in the middle of my back, but it's a personal thing I wouldn't want to discuss with everyone and their mothers. Therefore, I put a nice pic of it on the wall in my bedroom.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

This is true. When I was younger, tattoos were ugly. They were anchors or some sort of gang message and they were monochromatic. Also jailbirds had tattoos. They were done by nonprofessionals and, from their appearance, that was obvious. Today's tattoos are works of art. If I weren't so squeamish about the needle, I would probably design my own tattoo and have a tattoo artist translate that into the tattoo.



fourtines said:


> Older SPs don't have them probably unless they were sailors or hells angels. Older Latino people are the same, they say it meant you were in a gang when they were young.


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm an INFJ - When I was younger, I was 100% sure I would get a tattoo on my 18th birthday. I'm a designer, so I love art and I love expressing myself through art. However, when the time came I decided that I would not love anything enough to permanently tattoo it to my body.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a couple, none visible without my shirt on because they are for me and not for show.

Every one has a meaning and is a way for me to remember certain significant events in my life. After 3 you kind of get addicted to it in some way.

I would never ever get a fat tribal across my arms and chest.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

I dunno what my type is, but I never understood tattoos. I will probably never get one. If I want pictures to look at, I will hang them on my wall, change the wallpaper on my computer/phone/etc. Not that I'm bothered by other people with tattoos. I don't care really.

My ISTP brother-in-law has a number of tattoos, including a big one that covers his back. My ENTJ sister has leopard print tattoos, among others. My ENFJ girlfriend has the medical symbol and egyptian ankh tattooed on either wrist (she's a nurse). Her ESTP brother has a tribal tattoo around his arm. An ENFP friend of mine has a Tigger tattoo that she wants to cover over with an "age-appropriate" one (which I think is stupid. Tigger is awesome!).


----------

